
Trestle: Create your own writing space - tyherox
https://www.indiegogo.com/command_center/trestle-your-virtual-desk-app-software
======
inetsee
It appears that you now have to create an account in order to see what's being
presented for funding on Indiegogo. I'm not _that_ interested.

~~~
tyherox
Huh, really? I just logged out of my account but was able to see stuff like
usual. Could you elaborate your point?

